# Mac port installation



## jeff_! (26 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,
je viens de reinstaller osx (nouveau DD), j'ai egalement installer macport et les xcodes,
Cependant je n'arriver pas à installer de programme.
j'ai une erreur " configure.universal_args" , avec le commande 
"port install ruby"

merci


----------



## jeff_! (26 Mai 2007)

j'ai reinstaller xcode et maintenant c'est ok


----------



## jeff_! (26 Mai 2007)

Ba non a chaque fois que je redemarre le mac, j'ai le meme erreur


----------



## bompi (26 Mai 2007)

Il te faudrait &#234;tre plus explicite sur le libell&#233; de l'erreur.
Par ailleurs, n'oublie pas que pour une commande _port install_ il faut l'ex&#233;cuter en _sudo_.


----------



## jeff_! (26 Mai 2007)

> Par ailleurs, n'oublie pas que pour une commande _port install_ il faut l'exécuter en _sudo_.


ca c'est ok

enfin des que je redemarre ou si le mac ce met veille, j'ai l'erreur suivante:


> [Users/jeff] > install mysql5
> Error: Unable to execute port: invalid command name "configure.universal_args"



je ne pas ce quel renseignement je peut vous fournir autrement.

a par qu'a chaque fois je doit reinstaller les xcodes
( est ce que cela pourrai  etre un pb de variable  de session??)


----------



## bompi (26 Mai 2007)

Essaye d&#233;j&#224; de le trouver sur le disque, cet &#233;l&#233;ment.
Et, effectivement, tu devrais jeter un oeil c&#244;t&#233; variables d'environnement.


----------

